# Understanding why



## Ardoci (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi everybody

We all want happy relationships but judging from the problems I see here we could all benefit from understanding what basically is happening and that is we are different under the masks we wear and it gets found out, disappointment ensues and we all then face unhappiness. 

But you can be happy. I really mean it. All you need to know is what is the base motivation for the behaviour of not only others but yourself and how does that inter-relate and you will live life like you wouldn't believe. For example:-

You love your kids but do you get on with them?
You love your parents, brothers, sisters but do they drive you mad?
When you walk into a room full of people do you gel with some and move on quickly from others? 
Do you feel you are always giving in?

Why? I can tell you why!

I have discovered a key - a magic tool - which I have written extensively about that will enable you to completely understand the motives of others and yourself; to 'understand' what's going on behind the masks; and to adjust to their uncontrollable demands. When you know this, everything changes and, given there are only 5 types you can identify them easily enough, suddenly you will find this counteracts your normal reactions and effectively theirs as well as you allow them to be what they are.

Magnetism. Yes, magnetism. We are born with magnetite in our brains which links us to the earth's magnetism and we react with others according to our magnetic flow which is established in each of us at our birth. I've studied whole classes of children in any one year, marriages, teams, organisations and the results have always astounded me. 

Too much to go into here if you want more information please go to my site soulmate-codes-for-happy-relationships.com If anyone on this forum would like me to tell them their code and others I shall be happy to respond. Of the five codes one, for example, is (+ + + +), meaning they have no inlet valve. Like two magnets with the same polarity, if you have two people with this code, you have a no-way relationship. In fact, in all my studies I have hardly ever met two people married or living together with this code. So imagine if you will being in a family where there are two or more members who have this dynamic - it would be impossible to live peacefully within its walls. And what makes it so difficult is that we do not choose it - it is an accident of birth. So, by understanding why, we can adjust to its needs and thereby induce more happy relationships.


----------

